# Dynojet vs Mustang vs Dynapack ?



## LycanNyc (Apr 11, 2012)

Would like to hear some opinions on each, why you use it or why not , or if you have used both.

I just finished reading this http://www.1addicts.com/forums/showthread.php?t=214597



> People seem a bit confused about the different types of dyno's and what numbers to expect out of them. So let's clear them up.
> 
> There are 3 types of chassis dyno's you'll run into in the USA. Dynojet, Dynapack, & Mustang. They all spit out slightly different HP/TQ numbers when you compare one brand to another (i.e. Dynojet vs Dynapack), but they are all 100% consistent if you stay on the same dyno every time. So if you are tracking your mods as you add them, go to the same shop every time.
> 
> ...


I went to a DynoDay event and since i had no idea about dynos i started researching found out after I went that it was a mustang dyno and that it read very very low.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2015)

DynoJet is pretty standard especially if you want to compare power levels over the internet. 

That said no matter what dyno you use make sure you have a baseline as in reality the changes over baseline are what is important, not raw numbers.

Mike


----------



## MeNoo (Jun 22, 2014)

Exactly...


----------



## cenix (Feb 1, 2015)

i'm not a fan of the dynapack dynos simply because of personal preference; i don't like that the wheels are removed to do your runs. but, as mentioned, all that matters are what your baseline numbers are, and your numbers after your mods/tune, on the same machine for most accurate numbers/results. i'm more interested in the the look of the curves for hp and torque, not necessarily peak figures.


----------



## TShoot (Dec 14, 2007)

LycanNyc said:


> Would like to hear some opinions on each, why you use it or why not , or if you have used both.
> 
> I just finished reading this http://www.1addicts.com/forums/showthread.php?t=214597
> 
> I went to a DynoDay event and since i had no idea about dynos i started researching found out after I went that it was a mustang dyno and that it read very very low.


Great info LycanNyc!


----------



## Rob43 (Sep 1, 2011)

Here, this is from about 4 years ago.

http://forum.e46fanatics.com/showpost.php?p=13461547&postcount=1

Rob43


----------

